
Analyzing 425 days of “hot” HN articles using only standard shell commands - beepp
https://inventropy.us/blog/analyzing-hacker-news-articles-using-only-bin-sh
======
DrRobinson
It's not really fair sayin "using only /bin/sh" when you are using a lot of
GNU tools and even AWK. Still nice work though!

~~~
beepp
You're right! Updated the title accordingly

